# Help Domain Transfer



## royalprince (Oct 1, 2007)

I require to transfer a domain to my web host.

The problem I have is that I need to update registrant information of the domain "www.safeflex.org" specifying my details and email.

So that when I transfer the domain I get the required email...

The current web host (private reseller) is not so expert in transferring domain so I need to update the Registrar information. The current registrar is Hosted India and it has provided me a cpanel on windows server which i can access by the url "www.safeflex.org:2000" .

I can't update any information using this panel, so I need to find out domain management URL so that I can update the requisite infomation. 

I asked hosted india about the URL but they were unable to supply me with one, so is it by any process i can find out url to update the required info.

Once I get the url i can ask hosted india to provide me further details like username password or I think my current username and password will work as provided by them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is the WhoIs data for the safeflex.org domain name. Have you tried contacting Gaurav Dwivedi of Blazon Creations at [email protected] for assistance? If that does not work have you tried visiting the web site of the sponsoring Registrar, OnlineNIC Inc., at http://www.onlinenic.com/index.php and requesting assistance?

Domain ID118558407-LROR
Domain Name:SAFEFLEX.ORG
Created On:16-Mar-2006 10:04:00 UTC
Last Updated On:22-Mar-2007 02:48:42 UTC
Expiration Date:16-Mar-2008 10:04:00 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:OnlineNIC Inc. (R64-LROR)
Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Registrant ID:ONLC-2047642-4
Registrant Name:Gaurav Dwivedi
Registrant Organization:Blazon Creations
Registrant Street1:Indore
Registrant Street2:Indore
Registrant Street3:
Registrant City:Indore
Registrant State/Province:MP
Registrant Postal Code:452001
Registrant Country:IN
Registrant Phone:+91.7315009714
Registrant Phone Ext.:1111
Registrant FAX:+91.9826012047
Registrant FAX Ext.:
Registrant Email:[email protected]
Admin ID:ONLC-2047642-1
Admin Name:Gaurav Dwivedi
Admin Organization:Blazon Creations
Admin Street1:Indore
Admin Street2:Indore
Admin Street3:
Admin City:Indore
Admin State/Province:MP
Admin Postal Code:452001
Admin Country:IN
Admin Phone:+91.7315009714
Admin Phone Ext.:1111
Admin FAX:+91.9826012047
Admin FAX Ext.:
Admin Email:[email protected]
Tech ID:ONLC-2047642-2
Tech Name:Anirudh Ramchandran
Tech Organization:InfoServe Consultants
Tech Street1:306, Trade House, 14/3 South Tukoganj
Tech Street2:306, Trade House, 14/3 South Tukoganj
Tech Street3:
Tech City:Indore
Tech State/Province:MP
Tech Postal Code:452001
Tech Country:IN
Tech Phone:+91.7315009714
Tech Phone Ext.:1111
Tech FAX:+91.9826012047
Tech FAX Ext.:
Tech Email:[email protected]
Name Server:NS.HOSTEDINDIA.COM
Name Server:NS2.HOSTEDINDIA.COM


----------

